# banner made



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

if anyone wouldnt mind making me a banner ill rep u id give u points but there all on v bookie right now. i want it to look good. fighters: st.pierre,anderson silva,shogun, and couture any of them can be made a main person id like a good looking background thank u


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

royalking87 said:


> if anyone wouldnt mind making me a banner ill rep u id give u points but there all on v bookie right now. i want it to look good. fighters: st.pierre,anderson silva,shogun, and couture any of them can be made a main person id like a good looking background thank u



Ill try to come up with something for you... But i would like other people to do it too so we can improve on each others work.

Edit: I love your fighters too so this is going to be fun


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks i appreciate it idk how to do it id like to learn sometime


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just be aware royalking....that after this request is filled, you have to wait a *minimum* of 7 weeks before you can request again.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok thanks trey will i get to see of ur skills in one?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Just be aware royalking....that after this request is filled, you have to wait a *minimum* of 7 weeks before you can request again.



Trey.... Your Team Sig is amazing. You have great text effects =)


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a more Sig appropriate size.


----------

